
Show HN: A simple tool to do passive investing with ETFs (India specific) - proxyswapi
https://etfcetra.com/
======
proxyswapi
Hi, I am the developer of the etfcetra app. A little backstory: I do
investment in index funds and had initially developed this app as a simple
reminder app for periodically investing in ETFs. I slowly built other features
like exploring ETFs, investing in the basket of ETF stocks, integration with
Zerodha etc.

etfcetra is very small (~3MB) app and you don't need to create an account to
use it, so please try it out if you are into passive investment/index fund
investment/ETF. Currently, you can do the following:

1\. Explore various equity, debt, gold and international ETFs that you can
invest in the Indian market.

2\. Create SIP-like investment plan for buying either individual or basket of
ETF stocks.

3\. Like SIP, you can decide how much you want to invest periodically and this
app will remind you how much stocks you can buy considering the current price
of the ETFs.

4\. When the installment amount is not multiple of ETF stock price you cannot
invest your entire installment amount (because unlike mutual fund units, you
cannot buy fractional stocks). In that case, you can either decide to always
invest little more than your installment amount. Or you can decide to invest
less than installment amount and then carry forward remaining amount to next
installment.

5\. Buy all the stocks in your basket straight from the etfcetra app with
Zerodha integration.

Currently, this is only an Android-only app, but I will be happy to hear if
someone interested in either web app or iOS app. Let me know at
swapnil@etfcetra.com.

